# Advice for noob going to Hawaii



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My family and I are traveling to Hawaii in a few weeks. I wanted to know what I should be bringing along with my new T4i camera. I know very little about DSLR cameras. Right now I just have the 18-55mm kit lens. Are there any filters or better zoom lenses I should get? Or will my kit lens be sufficient. I will mostly be taking landscape pics and pics of the family. 

Thank you.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Learn the capabilities of your current setup before diving in to deeper waters.

For family vacation photos, you have more than enough to work with. The lens, while not the greatest quality ever made, is versatile. Use it for people, landscapes, anything really (you can even check out reverse macro to get some cool macro shots!).


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

The one filter you really should get for any outdoor work is a polarizer!  This will allow you to obtain those rich blue skies and deeply saturated, reflection-free waters (under the right conditions of course).  Like anything with photography, make sure you buy at least a decent quality; Hoya and Tiffen (in their multi-coated lines) are decent.  Lee, Singh-Ray, B+W and Heliopan are better.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly I think you will be fine with what you have unless you don't have a tripod. That is one thing you will want for the remarkable sunsets and various lanscape shots.
Which island are you going to?
We went to Kuai for the second time last Feb and it was great.


----------



## mishele (Jan 3, 2013)

What island?!! I'm jealous! I so need to go back!!


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice. I think I will just buy the filter recommended. I don't want to spend too much money in lenses yet. 

We are going to Oahu on the North Shore. Never been to Hawaii, so not sure what island the is. . Really excited to take lots of pics


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Before you go, Google "fill light" or "fill flash" and get familiar with simple techniques to shoot outdoor photos of family and friends with your on-camera flash, (assuming you do not have another off-camera flash).  This will help you avoid photos of people looking like silhouettes every time.

I also second a polarizing filter or a GND filter (Google it if you are not familiar).

Have fun.  We did Maui in 2008 and it's amazing!


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 3, 2013)

A polarizer (specifically a "circular polarizer" is needed for your camera) would be a great addition.  It'll cut reflections and deepen the intensity of the sky and foliage.

The polarizer needs to be rotated to tune it.  It is designed to allow light to pass only when the angle of polarization on the light matches the angle tuned by the polarizer.  As you look through the camera and rotate it, you'll see the color of the sky and plants deepen (which is what you want) and you'll notice that reflections & glare are substantially reduced.  

HOWEVER... just be aware that the kit 18-55mm lens ROTATES as it focuses.  This means that each time you focus the lens, the polarizer will get rotated and you'll need to rotate the filter back to the position where it works best.  If the light source is coming from directly behind you then the polarizer wont has nearly as much of an effect.  But if the light is coming from a sideways angle it'll achieve much more dramatic results.

The EF-S 18-135mm lens does NOT rotate as it focuses and is considered an upgrade over the lens you have now.

Oahu is the island with Honolulu (the capital).  Be aware that the Hawaiian islands mostly have rain-forests on the north & eastern sides and desert on the south and western sides.  If you're getting more rain then you want, just drive to the other side of the island.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> A polarizer (specifically a "circular polarizer" is needed for your camera) would be a great addition.  It'll cut reflections and deepen the intensity of the sky and foliage.
> 
> The polarizer needs to be rotated to tune it.  It is designed to allow light to pass only when the angle of polarizer on the light matches the angle tuned by the polarizer.  As you look through the camera and rotate it, you'll see the color of the sky and plants deepen (which is what you want) and you'll notice that reflections & glare are substantially reduced.
> 
> ...



True, and that lens may give you more useful focal length for walkaround/landscape shots.


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> A polarizer (specifically a "circular polarizer" is needed for your camera) would be a great addition. It'll cut reflections and deepen the intensity of the sky and foliage.
> 
> The polarizer needs to be rotated to tune it. It is designed to allow light to pass only when the angle of polarizer on the light matches the angle tuned by the polarizer. As you look through the camera and rotate it, you'll see the color of the sky and plants deepen (which is what you want) and you'll notice that reflections & glare are substantially reduced.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I'll pick up a polarizing filter this week. And thanks for the advice on the island. Looks like I will have lots more to read before I go. I want to make sure I am able to take half decent photos. So I can at least justify my camera purchase to the wife.  With the pictures I am currently taking, she is probably thinking I should just stick with my iphone, and return my DSLR. 

I'll price out the 18-135mm lens, but I think it might be too much money for me before my trip. I was also thinking of returning my T4i kit I bought and buy one that has the 18-135mm lens with it already. I think the one I saw was only about $150 more than the one I bought.


----------



## mishele (Jan 3, 2013)

Side note, you need to get this book!! It will be your lifeline to exploring the island!!
Amazon.com: Oahu Revealed: The Ultimate Guide to Honolulu, Waikiki & Beyond (Oahu Revisited) (9780983888703): Andrew Doughty, Leona Boyd: Books


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool, thank you mishele, appreciate the link


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 3, 2013)

A good tripod!


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

I was thinking of the tripod, but not sure how much space this will take up in my luggage. How portable are the good tripods? Do they fold up quite small?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 3, 2013)

Jshel101 said:


> I was thinking of the tripod, but not sure how much space this will take up in my luggage. How portable are the good tripods? Do they fold up quite small?



You want something sturdy and that usually means less portable.  Here is a good one that won't break the bank:
Manfrotto 055XDB Tripod Legs (Black) with 496RC2 Compact


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 3, 2013)

I went to Hawaii last July. I ended up using all three of my lenses that I owned at the time, my 18-55mm kit lens (used this only at the Dole plantation), my Sigma 30mm f1.4, and my Canon 85mm f1.8 (since that was my longest focal length at the time). Having a tripod helps for capturing family portraits with you included, and having a flash helps if you're using the kit lens.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 3, 2013)

So it all depends on where you're going and what you'll be taking pictures of. A telephoto lens would have come in handy for me when we went to the Polynesian Cultural Center and Kualoa Ranch.


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, probably just taking pictures of the scenery around the island and pics of my family. I'm going to see if I can talk the wife into letting me get a telephoto lens before the trip.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 3, 2013)

You can rent lenses too, but there are cheap telephoto lenses out there, though they aren't the best. If you can find a Canon 55-250mm IS (they came in some kits) for cheap, that'd be your best option. Then there are the cheaper lenses, like the Canon 75-300mm, and the Sigma & Tamron versions of the 7x-300mm. I don't think these three have any image stabilization, so take that into consideration.


----------



## Jshel101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks 07Vios. I'll look into this.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 3, 2013)

No problem. Here's a link to B&H's telephoto lenses. SLR Lenses| B&H Photo Video


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 3, 2013)

Kapiolani Park, Waikiki Beach, and Diamond Head. Wife and I were there last May. these were my favs.  If you go to the Royal Hawaiian Hotel for an evening dinner beach side, you can get great shots of Diamond head, surf and surfers, and beautiful sunset pics..I had a 55-200 then wish I.d had the 70-300 that I have now.  Good luck..You will love it.  later Ed


----------

